#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-13
<vychune> o/
<wrst> twayneprice: irccloud is pretty cool
<twayneprice> wrst: yea, I'm a little concerned that they may be too limiting, though.  I have a message in the upper right that says:  "This is a subscription service. Not all the limits are enforced during the beta, but your current usage exceeds the normal allowance."
<wrst> yeah that doesn't sound real promising
<wrst> I haven't played with it much yet other than have it running
<twayneprice> I really like not having to run a server and being able to connect from any browser, though.
<wrst> that is really nice
<wrst> but I keep a server running all the time for file/print duties at home so its not the end of the world for me either way other than when the internet goes missing
<Xpistos> Morning all. wrst.
<wrst> morning Xpistos :)
<cyberanger> I like the feel of most IRC clients more than the WebUI ones
<cyberanger> so that'd be tough
<cyberanger> server admin not running a server and hateing the webui he's using, that'd not fly
<cyberanger> morning Xpistos
<wrst> cyberanger, good morning
<cyberanger> morning wrst, late reply about irccloud
<Xpistos> hey cyberanger
<wrst> yes :)
 * cyberanger wonders if irccloud is based off of quassel
<wrst> its pretty good cyberanger but can't exactly see paying much for it
 * cyberanger may have just thrown mud
<cyberanger> wrst: pace_t_zulu said less than two dollars for a month of ec2 usage, right?
<wrst> I think so what have you came up with cyberanger?
<cyberanger> my counter says 0.66 for 1d 1h (maybe a little inaccurate)
<cyberanger> however I signed up for the free tier, so unless I went over in some dept. I should be good for a year
<wrst> cyberanger: they have a counter?
<wrst> I might have to look at that
<cyberanger> but for comparison, only thing I did that he might not have have was setting up openvpn (burned cpu getting it up)\
<cyberanger> wrst: byobu notification, ec2 cost
<wrst> cool
<cyberanger> now amazon has a calculator, but they don't really have a way to translate it to usage, they might have a more accurate counter
<cyberanger> but 30 days at 20 dollars (I'm rounding up actually) is roughly 67 cents per day
<cyberanger> for higher limits (and it feels like less load on the VPS than ec2, more responsive)
<cyberanger> so if I'm at 0.66 on the counter, it's nice for flexability, nice for grabbing a box due to high demand (not nice for failing and taking nice sites like reddit and foursquare down too)
<cyberanger> but if I'm to believe this cost, part of which maybe inflated the first day setup and all, trying to keep that in mind (maybe today I use a penny, but overnight I wasn't ssh'd in, shot up ten, twenty cents)
<wrst> hmm
<cyberanger> I should have grabbed the numbers and logged better, see wether it shot up much while I was away, and audit to find out why
<cyberanger> (I hate that word, I wonder if accountants do too, audit audit audit (don't necessarlly mind doing it (in this context as an admin) but of all words to choose, audit sounds, bland I guess?)
<cyberanger> wrst: I should disclaimer, ec2 has a manner of charging for what's used, if I kept it solely to irc, maybe a different number
<cyberanger> I think pace_t_zulu metioned ssh tunneling, I've done that (I tossed in squid proxy, which going over the cost might be a mistake, cheap bandwidth, cheap I/O, but one is costing more than the other, is squid saving me any)
<cyberanger> and knowing the limits feels more like a real machine, vs the limit is your wallet, use what you want, charge for what's used
<cyberanger> wrst: but yeah it maybe doable, for just IRC, minus extra for setup (it's held at 0.66 for awhile now)
<wrst> I'm curious to try one out would be nice to have a "exependable" remote machine
<cyberanger> but for something you plan to leave running, find something fun to throw on it, get it worth 20 a month, look at something meant for that, use the ec2 for backup
<cyberanger> that might be the right way to really value ec2
<cyberanger> it is rather expendable
<wrst> of course you can run vms for that but nice to have them on another network sometimes
<cyberanger> they don't charge for downtime, linode does (insofar your still tying up a slot at their place, it's like a flight attendant always away, landlord still charges rent, vs the flight attendant always sticking to hotels
<cyberanger> yeah, a disposable server, but it's high quality still
<cyberanger> start it up due to high load (say our site gets hit for release party data) then shut it off later cause it's too little
<cyberanger> keeping the main server too
<cyberanger> wrst: I think the second I run a DNS server again, linodes cost is gonna be better, due to the nature of bind (and most full dns servers for that matter)
<twayneprice> cyberanger: did you choose a "micro" type?
<cyberanger> yeah, I did, offical natty amd64
<twayneprice> Did you have an account before or create a brand new one?
<cyberanger> both, however never used the previous account, unfortunately
<cyberanger> your getting at the free tier (which has some limits) aren't you (if you are, I have that, lest I blow a limit, or 12 months go by and it's some of the same questions)
<twayneprice> Yea, I've had an account for a couple of years so I'm not eligible for the free tier.  It cost me about $.02/hour for the micro.  And about $.08 for a small.  I've used on-demand pricing for a small before that got that down to about $.04.
<twayneprice> cyberanger: here is my bill for last month:  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s16mfq&s=7
<twayneprice> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1z4zi51&s=7
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> sorry i've been in and out so briefly lately ... have had a little upheaval lately
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ping
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: pong
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: pm
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: least it's not huge upheaval, sorry to hear it
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: not at all
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: main thing was moving offices ... just takes a little time to get situated
<Xpistos> Hey when I installed screen in my wife's ubuntu 11.04 it said I should install byobu. what is that?
<Xpistos> and do I want to install that?
<wrst> Xpistos: its a .... well... cyberanger tell him what it is
<wrst> its kinda like the terminal on steroids gives some system info etc and a lot more I'm sure
<wrst> Xpistos: here is an old article: http://unixlab.blogspot.com/2009/11/enhancing-terminals-with-byobu-on.html
<cyberanger> it's GNU Screen on steroids
<cyberanger> GNU Screen is a terminal (or console) on steroids
<cyberanger> it's small, install and try (you can always purge, but honestly, I'd purge something bigger and unused first, we're talking a floppy utilized)
<wrst> thanks cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> when your a terminal maniac (like me) it shows it's value
<cyberanger> byobu enhanced GNU Screen by acting like a terminal conky of sorts
<wrst> cyberanger: that's a good way to put it terminal conky
<cyberanger> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=4183
<cyberanger> at least the difference between the two (It's just more show than tell, hard to describe screen, and comparing the upgrade to conky isn't quite serving it justice)
<wrst> cool screen shot cyberanger
<cyberanger> thx
<electricus> cyberanger: nice screen session setup you got there
<electricus> i love screen.. but I don't use half of what it can do. :-)
<electricus> it's especially great for reading --helps or manpages while trying out commands or setting stuff up
<electricus> cyberanger: would you mind giving me a copy of your .screenrc file?
<cyberanger> electricus: since byobu is used, .screenrc is blank
<cyberanger> one line "idle 300; detach" 5 minutes idle, detach and ssh closes the connection
<cyberanger> run byobu-config to try that look
<electricus> ah. ok
<cyberanger> split like that is meta S like that (or vertical is meta | )
<cyberanger> meta by default (for debian and ubuntu at least) is ctrl + a
<cyberanger> but I think I can get the byobu config file too
<electricus> ok.. cool
<electricus> that's pretty nice.
<electricus> is it easier to split screens and toggle back and forth?
<cyberanger> just saying it's actually pretty much stock (added one item, the money is ec2-cost notification applet)
<electricus> or same shortcuts as screen?
<electricus> sweet
<electricus> what about notifications to a windows box using putty?
<cyberanger> if you don't have byobu (or screen-extra back when) it can be exported into a screenrc format
<electricus> have you ever done that?
<cyberanger> once or twice
<cyberanger> when I had a version with byobu, and an older lts
<cyberanger> and perhaps a few other times (when I further customized screen/byobu, but since the server (which I screenshot) is always running, don't bother)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: 0.82 now, ssh is a big factor in increasing it
<cyberanger> but considering I've chewed up 700MB or so yesterday setting this up and such, makes since
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you tunneling all your data?
<cyberanger> no, actually most was irc, and ssh to watch the client
<cyberanger> (fetching server daemons and such increased yesterdays load)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: why do you need to persistently watch the irc client?
<cyberanger> I've got a proxy on my laptop, misses had been transparently intercepted to squid on the firewall
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: can't you run the client inside screen ?
<pace_t_zulu> i'm assuming you're using irrsi
<cyberanger> I don't necessarlly need to, I use byobu (formerly screen-extras)
<cyberanger> the amount of overhead for ssh should not equal this
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea i know what byobo is
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that's not ssh overhead ... it's byobu overhead
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: figured you did (but I've explained it earlier today, just keeping the memory fresh)
<cyberanger> byobu is doing what in terms of I/O to justify that
<cyberanger> (I can see weechat's logs triggering it, but nowhere near that rate, I calculated my I/O rate and spot on with bandwidth (we're looking at 780MB around now, alot of that yesterday's install)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: updating values constantly
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: from ram it should not count
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: my recollection is that byobo updates system info like load etc
 * cyberanger wonders if swap is on
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: the updates have to be sent over your ssh connection to display
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i'd suggest not leaving irssi running in screen all day
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: yes, but if I recall only if the notifier is set, I've got no HDD related notifer, just processor, ram and bandwidth (and uptime)
<cyberanger> all ram, no I/O
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea... but that persistent ssh connection i reckon is your problem
<cyberanger> as for leaving screen mounted, I've done this consistantly, that cannot be the source
<cyberanger> and it's not allways on, idle 300; detach
<cyberanger> I idle for 5 minutes, screen detaches, and becuase it was ssh's launching command (-t screen -UdRR)
<cyberanger> ssh closes nicely
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i've logged in to the amazon console
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger:  i see that my ec2 instance is "free tier"
<cyberanger> it is speeding it up, yes, but the rate is higher than calculated
<cyberanger> mine should be too, if it's not, I've set aside 20 bucks, and until I hit that, I'm running it nonstop (aside from any necessary reboots)
<cyberanger> trying to accurately compare to linode as best I can
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i'm trying to track down billing
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i have NO idea how you are taxing your instance soooo much
<cyberanger> same, but I'm putting money on I/O somewhere
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i think i'm on the Micro On-Demand Instance at $0.02 per hour
<cyberanger> or miscalculated or perhaps
<cyberanger> you are (but one year free, if you don't hit any cap)
<cyberanger> plus I/O, and bandwidth costs
<cyberanger> note, I've not actually been billed, rather I'm using the ec2-cost notifer in byobu
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: the install burned more than I first knew
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: can't talk for a few
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: later though
<cyberanger> that's what did it, 20 cents today or so (well below expected marker for 1d 8h
<cyberanger> oh, k, later
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: is there anyway to access the ec2-cost other than byobu? (i never jumped on the byobu train)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: idk, afaik nothing
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-14
<Vychune> o/
<wrst> hey Vychune
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: also, that is an est. which could be scewed
<cyberanger> and it's settled since
<cyberanger> just a big amount setting up, I/O and bandwidth were high
<wrst> twayneprice: I got that warning on irccloud also, all I have done is had it idling on a channel with no activity
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ?
<twayneprice> wrst: Yea, not sure exactly what is going on.  Also, I really don't think the subscription model will work with an irc client.
<wrst> I don't either twayneprice there are way too many other options out there
<twayneprice> wrst: yup
<wrst> and mostly free options
<pace_t_zulu> i could only see a subscription model working if significant effort was put in to make IRC easier to use ...
<pace_t_zulu> but that's not what draws people to IRC anyway
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: check out this review of 11.04 ... more specifically unity ... http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-11.04-natty-narwhal,2943.html
<twayneprice> pace_t_zulu: maybe.  I really have a hard time seeing me actually paying, though.  And at $3-12 a month, that is pretty expensive.
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: toms hardware is a very reliable source ... been reading it for over a decade
<pace_t_zulu> twayneprice: i wouldn't pay
<pace_t_zulu> twayneprice: but there are users out there who have trouble setting up IRC ... nevermind setting up a proper cloak for protection
<twayneprice> No, I don't think many would.  Now if they want to put some google ads on the right hand side, I'll pay with eyeballs.  :)
<pace_t_zulu> twayneprice: wouldn't be bad if they streamline the connection process and make cloaking automatic
<pace_t_zulu> twayneprice: i agree about the google ads ... they could be dynamic based on the current conversation
<twayneprice> It was pretty easy to set up with the 4 channels that I monitor.
<twayneprice> wrst: You might be interested in this:  http://harmanhowtolisten.blogspot.com/
<pace_t_zulu> twayneprice: probably easier than an ec2 deployment with a quassel-core
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: specifically check out the "Conclusion" ... http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-11.04-natty-narwhal,2943-18.html
<twayneprice> twayneprice: I agree.  A web front end to quassel would be great.
<twayneprice> hmmm.  I guess I'm talking to myself.  :)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I will read the entire thing later jumping to the conclusion :)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: interesting and I think I mostly agree
<wrst> I do think they will be pleasently surprised with F15 and gnome 3/shell, gnome did themselves no favor with those live cd offerings they were horrible
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: openvpn used a fair bit of I/O, the byobu app is a guesstmate (and doesn't factor in the fact I'm in the free tier)
<cyberanger> all the packages and updates used a fair bit of bandwidth (not a shocker in itself, but compared to the next biggest use, ssh & irc (nearly equal) it
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i rarely tap openvpn ... of course it would use considerably more bandwith
<cyberanger> s an order higher)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: openvpn is a facility i reserve for unprotected wifi networks
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: my usage of openvpn is minimal at best
<cyberanger> I'd use it here and there, split routing, but I've not fired it up yet (leaning on ssh tunnels and iptables to get it)
<cyberanger> but I go overboard on the amount of crypto
<cyberanger> and generating it at first is a bit insane
<cyberanger> (but on the other hand, the cost of renting a supercomputer has really really shrunk, if you wanna brute force wpa, you can now, dirt cheap)
<cyberanger> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/01/07/us-amazon-hacking-idUSTRE70641M20110107
<cyberanger> (the irony there is, the supercomputer is AWS's EC2 instances (the GPU instances are perfect for this actually))
<cyberanger> twayneprice: at that cost, might as well get something with more flexability, even it that flexability cost 20 bucks, it'd be worth it, for the other uses
<cyberanger> such as VPN/Secure Proxy, website hosting, file storage, or just space to test stuff meant for another server (or not meant for anything, but it sounded like fun, so I did it projects (had a few of those myself, geeks nature I suppose))
<cyberanger> for just IRC, if they were sucessful, no more than 5 dollars I'd think would be needed
<cyberanger> thing is, if they do added features to IRC, might justify that (or it might sour the taste further) jabber & facebook is an added value (insofar it's the only way I'll get that many onto jabber, even if they have no clue)
<cyberanger> but with how it is now, I'd not pay for it
<wrst> interesting twayneprice may give that download
<cyberanger> twayneprice: a web frontend for quassel, hrm, intresting
<cyberanger> (I know I can do that with a web client and setting my client to be an IRC Proxy, connect between the two)
<twayneprice> I use hamachi to vpn back to my home machine from work.
<cyberanger> twayneprice: when was the last linux version made though?
<twayneprice> Actually, I think it is just a couple of month old.
<twayneprice> https://secure.logmein.com/US/labs/
<twayneprice> Ahh, 6 months old
<cyberanger> still news, but "12/07/2010" isn't too recent
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> (last I heard was the long time in the middle, didn't see the labs area I guess)
<twayneprice> It is pretty solid, though.  I don't think I've updated in probably a year.
<cyberanger> for a VPN, eh, might not be wise
<cyberanger> idk, personal use I suppose, better than nothing in ways
<Xpistos> WHAT UP!
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> hey Xpistos
<electricus> Apple Begins Sales of 'Unlocked' iPhones in US
<electricus> Apple Begins Sales of 'Unlocked' iPhones in US
<electricus> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/06/14/apple-starts-selling-unlocked-iphones-in-us/#ixzz1PGk1XJpM
<electricus> they are ridiculously expensive, but it's a move in the right direction
<electricus> cell phone manufacturers should eventually be totally unbiased to cellular companies in my opinion..
<electricus> it seems like a better free market that way
<cyberanger> electricus: they are already in my case
<electricus> hahaha.. i needed a good laugh today.. I'm sure you all will enjoy
<electricus> http://postimage.org/image/l7cygnac/
<electricus> Hobo with a Shotgun - Delivering justice one shell at a time.. LOL
<electricus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssHEAOrAdCU
<electricus> LOL..wow..this is ridiculous :-D  talk about cheezy
<electricus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LlazPgxKrA&feature=related
<chris4585> update-grub should update the menu in grub for newer kernels right?
<wrst> chris4585: it *SHOULD*
<wrst> :D
<chris4585> it seems to find every kernel installed, but it doesn't show up in grub
<chris4585> I figured this problem would go away after installing ubuntu-desktop but I was wrong
<chris4585> I really hate grub2
<wrst> ha ha chris4585 join the club
<wrst> really I'm thinking of starting one ;)
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> wish I could help... but it drives me insane
<chris4585> I have kernels all the way from 2.6.35-22 lol
<chris4585> all the way to kernel 3
<chris4585> well lets see if that fixed it, brb
<Xpistos> Can I set the VNC port to something other than 5900 on my laptop?
<Xpistos> I have gufw installed but I don't see how to do it and my router won't allow me to specif 2910 in and 5900 out to my LAN P
<Xpistos> or LAN IP
<Xpistos> I got it
<wrst> good job Xpistos
<Xpistos> now trying to get my headless server to show icewm as it's vnc connection
<Xpistos> so everything goes throw my ssh to my server
<wrst> cyberanger: you want to tell Xpistos that if he has a headless server it doesn't need xorg?
<Xpistos> only thing that is on by default. i have ports open but nothing else is running
<Xpistos> wrst: I need it to run Devede. It is too complicated from the command lnie
<Xpistos> and it also runs my vms too
<wrst> ha whatever :P
<Xpistos> baby steps
<wrst> you can run them also
<cyberanger> wrst: no, you said it for me
<Xpistos> Recommendations?
<cyberanger> atm I recommend getting myself off the clock first
<Xpistos> Yeah I am going home myself
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-15
<cyberanger> sorry mate, crazy day
 * cyberanger hates Charter (at least as an ISP)
<ComputerChic> Hi all :) I am new to this irc channel.
<ComputerChic> Is anyone in Nashville?
<cyberanger> ComputerChic: welcom to the Ubuntu Tennessee Loco
<ComputerChic> cyberanger: TY
<cyberanger> there is indeed, however, I'm outside Chattanooga myself
<cyberanger> while we do have some night owls, we used to have more of them
<ComputerChic> I am in Nashville, I am looking for a loco in Nash.
<Unit193> ComputerChic: Howdy! Welcome!
<cyberanger> 0158 here, not as bad for Nashville and Memphis, 0058
<cyberanger> ComputerChic: we cover the whole state, middle region's leader currently is pace_t_zulu out of nashville
<cyberanger> likely asleep atm
<ComputerChic> Unit193: Hi
<cyberanger> ComputerChic: are you usually a night owl?
<ComputerChic> Yes, My husband works a night shift at a IT company.
<ComputerChic> So I keep his schedule so we can actually have some time together.
<cyberanger> few seem to do night shifts nowadays, I preferred it
<cyberanger> unfortunately, prefrence alone didn't keep that gig
<Unit193> ComputerChic: What time do you normally get off?
<ComputerChic> As do I. I am a night owl in general so the night shift helps.
<ComputerChic> Oh I don't work. But my husband works an 11 to 7 shift.
<Unit193> I was thinking getting off the computer/go to bed...
<cyberanger> Unit193: sounds like a plan, cannot really strech it out tonight
<ComputerChic> I wish I could take a nap but have house to do.
<cyberanger> work beeper has yet to go off, and I got the 10 AM till 'whenever things get done' shift tommorow
<Unit193> cyberanger: I'm doing goot to be off by ~3am...
<cyberanger> so yeah, gotta sleep while I can
<Unit193> I'm also doing good too
<cyberanger> Unit193: with my sleep, never really gone gone, old habits, they die hard
<cyberanger> so it's a nap, something gets me up, 2 hours sleep, putter around, 2 more sleep, repeat
<Unit193> And I may be getting a 1st shift job...
<Unit193> That can't be good for you..
<cyberanger> ComputerChic: you'll catch some people in the morning, for sure, and maybe at the begining
<cyberanger> Unit193: probally not, old habits though...
<cyberanger> shift work, that's nice, never been that simple for me
<ComputerChic> cyberanger: ok, thanks for the chatting. sleep well.
<Unit193> I'll still be around for a while yet
<cyberanger> ComputerChic: kinda sorry, we had night owls and idk, not tonight I guess, not like before at least
<ComputerChic> cyberanger: It's alright.
<cyberanger> if you happen to be on at (trying to think in central after thinking GMT for a few days, ugh) 7am, 8am or so, you'll see alot more of us on here, including at least one middle tn member
<ComputerChic> OK
<cyberanger> Unit193: I had a link here somewhere for you earlier today, an openbox mod that looked intresting, backtrack-ish
<cyberanger> I'll have to dig that up in the morning
 * cyberanger detaches GNU Screen
<Unit193> He must be an irssi or weechat fan
<Unit193> cyberanger: I don't always read up in the morning, but if you ping me, I'll se it
<Unit193> ComputerChic: Still with us?
<ComputerChic> Unit193: Yes, Just wating the little girl's murder trial on streaming video.
<Unit193> I was going to ask what version/flavor of Ubuntu you use, but I guess there is nothing to say after that...
<ComputerChic> Unit193: atm, I am using opensuse which is my main box. But I use ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop & unr on my netbook.
<Unit193> Ah, early Unity, how do you like it?
<ComputerChic> I love 10.4 but really could less about unity. I don't like 11.4.
<ComputerChic> Unit193: What do you use?
<Unit193> I'm on 11.04, but I have yet to use Unity
<Unit193> I use Lubuntu 10.10 and Xubuntu 11.04
<ComputerChic> Unit193: Cool, I have used them on a vm and I liked them. But I am stuck in my ways of what distros I like.
<ComputerChic> :)
<ComputerChic> brb
<Unit193> I understand that. Last time I had a real install of "Ubuntu" was 6.10 (And I still have the install disk)
<ComputerChic> K
<ComputerChic> lol
<ComputerChic> Unit193: Where are you located if you mind my asking?
<Unit193> Heh, yeah... I'm just hanging out with the Tennessee team, I'm not really in Tennessee
<ComputerChic> Unit193: oh ok
<Unit193> They haven't kicked me out yet! And another person is from Florida
<ComputerChic> Unit193: :P I wouldn't think it would be that big of an isses.
<Unit193> I'm from Ohio anyway (Not a bad team) I first came here looking for a bot they used to use/created
<ComputerChic> Oh ok
<ComputerChic> How did you come learn anout Linux¿
<ComputerChic> ?
<Unit193> I think it was a friend... It's been some time (I'm not really that old though)
<ComputerChic> Cool
<Unit193> How about you?
<ComputerChic> when my husband and I were dating he installed opensuse on my laptop at the time.
<Unit193> What's the package manager for Suse?
<ComputerChic> Software management/rpm
<ComputerChic> and rpm
<ComputerChic> or do you mean Yast2?
<Unit193> That works!
<Unit193> I'm more of a deb/apt fan (Launchpad/GetDeb is a plus for that too)
<ComputerChic> Ok
<Unit193> I'm not really past trying any distro though
<ComputerChic> Nor am I.... I'll try any distro at least once.
<Unit193> I'm more in need of lightweight distros like AntiX (Mostly debian based) and kinda Lubuntu
<ComputerChic> Oh ok
<Unit193> With a celeron 500MHz, you kinda need something lightweight ;)
<ComputerChic> Yeah
<pace_t_zulu> morning y'all
<vychune> o/
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: i reckon your team membership expired
<Xpistos> Oh, what do I need to do?
<Xpistos> hey do we have someone hosting ubuntu-tennessee.org yet?
<wrst> yes Xpistos we do
<Xpistos> good
<Xpistos> when I went looking to renew my membership, i say the letter from rich
<wrst> have you renewed Xpistos?
<Xpistos> I am trying to get logged into launchpad now
<Xpistos> How do I renew?
<Xpistos> Do I just join the team?
<wrst> Xpistos: let me renew you that way you won't be there twice ;)
<Xpistos> cool
<Xpistos> I knew there was a reason why I love you
<wrst_> hmm I lost me connection!
 * wrst really needs a battery backup
<vychune> lol
 * pace_t_zulu thinks wrst really needs an ec2 deployment
<pace_t_zulu> good hustle on Xpistos wrst
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: is the king of approving new members
<pace_t_zulu> all hail king wrst
<pace_t_zulu> ;)
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else here get solicited to contribute to "Linux Identity Magazine" ?
<wrst> thank you my servants :P
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: did Linux Identity magazine contact you?
<wrst> nope not that I know of
<jfenn2199> Morning all
<vychune> o/
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: an email from "Caroline Torner"
<pace_t_zulu> i wonder how she got my name ... i would expect if it's via ubuntu-tennessee - then at least cyberanger would have been solicited as well
<pace_t_zulu> or perhaps mhall ... he is connected in these ways
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Kg4csWSw
<wrst> interesting pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: who
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: who what?
<cyberanger> the solicitation, "Caroline Torner"
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: did you read that pastebin that I alerted wrst to ^
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: oh, sorry, reading
<wrst> cyberanger: get to it ;)
<pace_t_zulu> i guess i'm just wondering how she came upon me
<pace_t_zulu> ^ poor choice of words
<pace_t_zulu> i don't know how she would identify me other than through this group
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I am the trustee, your a leader in Middle TN, but you head the LinkedIN acct and FB Acct
<cyberanger> perhaps that is why you were selected
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps ... but as far as i know the facebook account doesn't indicate that i'm the head of that account
<pace_t_zulu> and i'm not too familiar with linkedin
<pace_t_zulu> just maintain a presence there
<cyberanger> your ties with Vanderbuilt?
<cyberanger> idk, that's intresting, afaik, that about summs up why it'd be just you
<cyberanger> (that and my spam box being more selective)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: an alert from when you switched us to an open group on LinkedIn "On May 10, the group owner (John Haitas) switched Ubuntu Tennessee Local Community Group to be open. Previous discussions are stored in a read-only archive for members only. All new discussions can be seen by non-LinkedIn members, shared on Twitter and Facebook, and indexed by search engines."
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: it's clear your the group owner
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: thanks for the heads up on that ... i wonder if i can delete that
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: on that note - we should be spreading admin rights for these groups around ... i think i've already got several guys approved as admins to the facebook account (i would think you would be one of them)
<cyberanger> not realistically, nature of LinkedIN being a social resmue
<cyberanger> afaik I'm not on facebook, but I am on LinkedIN
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i can delete that switch to an open group message ... but i don't see it as a problem being there ... reminds people that we're around
<cyberanger> yeah, it's not the message, elsewhere will have that too, listing group owner John Haitas :-/
<cyberanger> I thought we were spread out, just a matter of leadership vanishing
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you are a "manager" ... as are binarymutant and ericG ... i should probably retract that status from them - not that i am concerned they would do anything malicious ... just that it isn't reflective of their participation...
<cyberanger> well, as <strike>benevolent dictator</strike>trustee I'm fine with distrubing things out some more
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i think its generally a good thing
<cyberanger> yeah, I overlooked it on the last transition
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: any ideas as to how to change the "owner" of the linkedin group?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i don't think we can do it without giving ownership to an individual ....
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: on that basis - do you have any objections to me retaining the "owner" role?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: are you on linkedin ?
<wrst> have been dont' know now or not never really used it pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> wrst: you are
<cyberanger> I recall you often enough on it
<cyberanger> or at least you were
<wrst> i was at one time cyberanger, just never used it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: go ahead and join our group if you can
<pace_t_zulu> wrst http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Ubuntu-Tennessee-Local-Community-Group-2081103?
<cyberanger> ah
<jfenn2199> pace_t_zulu I was solicited as well
<pace_t_zulu> jfenn2199: interesting... that may give us some insight ...
<pace_t_zulu> jfenn2199: i wonder what you and i have in common that we don't have in common with wrst and cyberanger
<jfenn2199> That I don't know I'm considering emailing back and inquiring if nothing more to figure it out I'm highly skeptical of cold emails
<jfenn2199> Especially since I've been out of the loop so long
<wrst> jfenn2199: hello
<pace_t_zulu> jfenn2199: i'd be curious if they compensate contributors
<jfenn2199> Hey wrst I'll talk more in a bit smoke break is over
<jfenn2199> And pace_t_zulu as would I
<wrst> cool see you around jfenn2199
<pace_t_zulu> jfenn2199: let me know if you find out anything
<pace_t_zulu> fyi ... very interesting article about adobe and flash ... "Abobe: No more cornering the market" http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/174123/abobe-no-more-cornering-market
<pace_t_zulu> ^ article points to the failure to produce 64-bit flash for linux as well as apple's snub of flash with iOS and major catalysts in the decline of flash
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: may it die quickly and painfully if that's what it takes
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: amen
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: maybe they just haven't gotten to me yet, idk?
<cyberanger> or spam filters
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I've been using the alpha/beta 64bit flash however for a while and its as ok as any
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: the mag itself checks out, gonna see about the name too though
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: the mag itself checks out, gonna see about the name too though
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea... the magazine seems to be real ...
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: one MAJOR red flag was headlining "OpenOffice.org 3.3: Excellent Office Suite for Everyone"
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i reckon that show a fundamental disconnect with the community
<pace_t_zulu> s/show/shows/
<cyberanger> well, question is, are they wrong, in terms of facts (vs opinions)
<cyberanger> Unity may be the greatest thing since sliced bread, but that's only an opinion (and not my opinion)
<cyberanger> but on top of that, seems the name may check out (and also may explain why that openoffice article was what it was, I've found emails to openoffice community from "her" and other signs of hearing from people, vs trying yourself or asking outside the fanboy forums)
<cyberanger> I mean, asking somebody on an oo.o mailing list if they hate oo.o, that's not going to be likely
<cyberanger> still doing some digging
<jfenn2199> Yeah cyberanger  I know of the magazine (flipped through a few times when I worked at a book store years ago)
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: the name might too
<cyberanger> gonna make a call or two later on it
<jfenn2199> Yeah I'm researching it in my spare time myself
<cyberanger> seems already fairly good, but contacting us before an approved loco, or the council, or jono
<cyberanger> and not even contacting the contact person (trustee)
<cyberanger> idk, seems a poor way to operate
<jfenn2199> So have we confirmed others haven't been contacted?
<jfenn2199> (I know you haven't but other loco's and Jono?)
<jfenn2199> And pace_t_zulu how was the persons last name spelled in your email cause mine has "Torner"
<jfenn2199> Also how goes wrst?
<jfenn2199> And cyberanger my another concern is why are they distributing a non-LTS as marketing toward new users?
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: that's everyone
<cyberanger> I started following a MaximumPC article metioning it
<cyberanger> well, started ubuntu at least
<pace_t_zulu> jfenn2199: "Caroline Torner"
<jfenn2199> Ok at least there's consistancy
<pace_t_zulu> my first recollection of booting ubuntu from a live cd was when one of my classmates in electrical engineering brought a boot disk into one of the computer labs
<Xpistos> hey ppes
<Xpistos> or peeps
<jfenn2199> How goes Xpistos?
<Xpistos> crappy but hey, I am alive so...
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: that's nice, I just sorta ran into it head first, still have that bump, but it's a minor injury than winDOS
<cyberanger> Xpistos: better than crappy and dead, yeah, hope it gets less crappy
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: knoppix was my first disc, just sorta did it and done
<cyberanger> playing KAsteroids was nice on that junk rig
<cyberanger> and it was nicer than the school's machines with XP on 95 era hardware, and Net Nanny wasn't making that simplier
<cyberanger> (wasn't intrested in bypassing net nanny, but loved bypassing windows)
<jfenn2199> Back to the grind catch up with everyone later
<pace_t_zulu> my first experience with linux was redhat 5.x or 6.x
<pace_t_zulu> pre-fedora pre-RHEL
<pace_t_zulu> actually i take that back
<pace_t_zulu> my first experience with linux was in the mid nineties when i interened at an ISP here in nashville ... there was a linux box called 'intern' ... i am pretty sure that would have been running linux - but i couldn't say which distro
<pace_t_zulu> back then the most likely one would probably have been debian
<vychune> o/
<vychune> any ipod lovers?
<vychune> have on acting an axx
<vychune> anybody home
<cyberanger> vychune: my boss loves fixing them
<cyberanger> I love android myself however
<vychune> oh realllllllly
<vychune> me too but someone gave me one
<Unit193> I would love to have an android. I think I would like to have a rooted nook better though...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-16
<cyberanger> Unit193: that'd be android
<cyberanger> the G2 is a better flac & ogg player though
<Unit193> cyberanger: I know, but most people think Android = Phone
<Unit193> I would be looking for E-ink
<ComputerChic> Hi all :)
<Unit193> ComputerChic: Howdy! Welcome back, glad we didn't scare you off :P
<ComputerChic> No
<ComputerChic> Does anyone know how to get an irc client working on a mobile phone?
<Unit193> Android, blackberry,iPhone or other?
<ComputerChic> I am using a samsung highlight... through Walmart Family mobile.
<Unit193> Well, it doesn't matter because I only know an app for android
<vychune> gooooooooooooooooooooooooood mooooooooooorrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnngggggggggg
 * cyberanger wonders if that's scarsam or weel of fortune was having a clearance sale
<cyberanger> how's it going vychune
<vychune> lol
<vychune> good
<vychune> mom pissed me off but im be ok
<cyberanger> family, great, with flaws (trademark pending)
<cyberanger> ;-)
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> hows work
<cyberanger> Unit193: there are options for that phone, but nowhere near the simplicity of android, palm OS, (and based solely on what I've heard, but could believe, ibad, eer iphone & windows mobile)
<cyberanger> vychune: sorry, had to wait to answer that a little, first two minutes are grand
<cyberanger> ;-)
<vychune> ibad? lol
<cyberanger> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/01/27/defective_by_design/
<cyberanger> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/apple
<cyberanger> yeah, my nickname for it all, based on my exp. and defective by design's too
<vychune> lol
<electricus> anybody know of a good vidoe site like youtube that will let you upload unlimited size videos for free?
<vychune> mgeavideo
<vychune> megavideo
<electricus> ok
<pace_t_zulu> so this ComputerChic is a night owl
<pace_t_zulu> that's a new name i'm seeing 2 days in a row
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu, I'm never a night owl now :\
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: me too
<Xpistos> FYI  --  Augen 10.2" Netbook PC Powered by Google-Android v2.1 Operating System With Wi-Fi Connect & SD Card - $90 - http://1saleaday.com/
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: yep, night owl and her husband too
<cyberanger> nashville
<cyberanger> (and I'm only a night owl when the beeper says I am now, ugh)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: who's her husband - what's his handle?
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: thanks for the heads up ... that is tempting
<Xpistos> If I had the money I would get it right now cause my laptop's lcd went PFFFT!
<Xpistos> I am sure I couild replace the LED bulb but I can't find out what kind I need. and there are soooo manyu
<wrst> bummer Xpistos
<Xpistos> I think it is a capacitor for the led
<Xpistos> but I can't find a decent teardown for my laptop
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: didn't come up, maybe a non-irc'er
<cyberanger> I just didn't ask
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea, i saw her mention her husband ... but i think the context was him working late
<pace_t_zulu> they from nashville? did i read that right?
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> area at least
<cyberanger> I'd suspect working downtown (Late Night IT, only so many need that)
<cyberanger> (That's what I like, can't find it without downtown atl or nashville)
<Unit193> cyberanger: I don't have a phone so that would make it harder for me to know (As I wouldn't be looking at the next best thing)
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> vychune: Howja
<vychune> whats up?
<Unit193> I guess my shell host just had to reboot... I'll find out more soon
<Unit193> (IRC client went down)
<vychune> oh ok
<Unit193> And it went down again... I have no idea...
<cyberanger> Unit193: I've dealt with a few, but only owned a Palm T|X (a PDA, no phone) and this smartphone, a T-Mobile G2
<vychune> i had a tapwave zodiac
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-17
<wrst> cyberanger: you around tonight?
<cyberanger> wrst: sorta, just gotta finish my work to really be around
<cyberanger> but I am here, the day is nearing it's close
<wrst> ok cyberanger sending a PM your way
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> wrst you here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> how are you
<wrst> good how are you?
<linuxman410> good i decided to sell that asus eeepc 2g
<wrst> really ebay?
<linuxman410> yeah for alot lower than i give for it
<cyberanger> linuxman410: really, shame, link?
<linuxman410> hangon
<linuxman410> http://cgi.ebay.com/ASUS-EEE-PC-2G-/110699632502?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item19c6365776#ht_500wt_1156  link
<linuxman410> cyberanger there it is
<linuxman410> cyberanger i think it is the os saying battery is broken
<linuxman410> cyberanger it has a lime green top and i put a 8gb sd card in it
<cyberanger> linuxman410: shame you need it sold so soon, I couldn't pull that off in such a short window
<linuxman410> cyberanger that is why it is buy now or best offer
<cyberanger> yeah, but for this minute, best offer is the 5 dollars I got till a paycheck clears through
<linuxman410> cyberanger how long does yours take to boot from sd card
<cyberanger> wouldn't be fair to you, but if I could grab it in a few days, done deal
<cyberanger> on the SD card, it varies, I've tried offloading some kernel modules that are more task oriented, and it's done in 2 minutes
<cyberanger> it could be shaved further, and it was longer 3-4 minutes if I recall
<linuxman410> cyberanger that one it takes 2 minutes to boot from sd card i timed it with a stopwatch
<linuxman410> cyberanger it is running peppermint linux 2
<linuxman410> cyberanger the ssd is blank
<cyberanger> linuxman410: I've got a bit more going at startup than most users would (it effectively doubles as my router, when bundled with a switch, hence why)
<linuxman410> cyberanger this one is just booting os
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yeah, but it's firing up xorg right off the start, isn't it?
<linuxman410> yeah
<linuxman410> cyberanger i had some guy offer 30 dollars i told him to forget it
<cyberanger> linuxman410: if you didn't need it today, man
<cyberanger> idk if you'd consider a short delay, but if you could I think it'd be sold at that price
<cyberanger> darn, he pinged out
<cyberanger> was gonna point him at some photos in case he'd be intrested in a trade
<cyberanger> man, for once the radio is playing my stuff
<cyberanger> drat, I jinxed it
<cyberanger> but that's fine, radio's off anyhow, playing some new music anyhow
<cyberanger> linuxman410: wb
<linuxman410> i got disconnected
<cyberanger> If you could consider a short delay, I'd grab it
<cyberanger> linuxman410: take a look at the PM I sent you
<linuxman410> ok
<cyberanger> linuxman410: unfortunately, I'd need some time to clear a paycheck, and it seems I'm always looking for another two 2g surfs
<linuxman410> cyberanger if this one does not sell it will be relisted
<linuxman410> cyberanger i did not see nothing on your pm
<cyberanger> nothing?
<linuxman410> nothing i looked at all of it
<cyberanger> oh, but you did get it, at least
<linuxman410> yeah
<linuxman410> cyberanger i seen alot of parts i do not need parts right now
<linuxman410> cyberanger u still here
<linuxman410> wrst  u here
<wrst> yep linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst have you tried out gnome 3 yet
<wrst> yes linuxman410, love it
<linuxman410> wrst not me i am going to start using alternative cd and use openbox cause i do not like unity or gnome 3
<wrst> really linuxman410 what did you try gnome 3 on?
<linuxman410> fedora 15
<wrst> really i though they did a great job
<wrst> linuxman410: how long did you use it?
<linuxman410> for about a week i guess i am old school and openbox seems better to me
<wrst> i'm on mageia and kde at the moment but about to go back to my gnome 3 install
<linuxman410> wrst fedora lxde 15 requires 640 megs of ram for install that is crazy
<wrst> seems to be the way of things linuxman410
<wrst> ram is cheap
<linuxman410> yeah but with openbox i buy no more ram
<linuxman410> wrst most of my machines are old
<wrst> i am surprised that lxde would require that much ram
<linuxman410> wrst they are still p4 but they run openbox just fine
<linuxman410> wrst that is why i started using lubuntu 11.04 on one of my machines it flies
<wrst> unity won't ;)
<linuxman410> wrst i do not like unity
<wrst> linuxman410: what did you not like about gnome 3
<wrst> i know few that like unity
<linuxman410> wrst gnome 3 was too much like unity
<wrst> i don't really think they are anything alike linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst i think they are just alike
<wrst> just don't see it look or function really
<linuxman410> wrst i guess it is just me being old fashion
<linuxman410> wrst have you ever tried openbox
<wrst> linuxman410: I have its ok a little sparce for me
<linuxman410> vychune i have a shuttle for sale
<vychune> shuttle?
<vychune> as in bus?
<cyberanger> vychune: as in the small forum factor pc maker
<linuxman410> vychune little computer
<vychune> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<vychune> i feel stupid lol
<vychune> ill pass no moeny
<linuxman410> vychune where do you live there is a guy giving a linux box away in crossville
<vychune> memphis tn
<vychune> wow my browser just died lol
 * wrst is close to crossville
<linuxman410> vychune how far is that from crossville
<vychune> i have m=no idea
<vychune> no
<linuxman410> freelinuxbox.org
<vychune> thats a nice lil drive
<vychune> up i 40
<vychune> passsssssss
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> linuxman410: one hour west of crossville is nashville, followed by 4 hours I think
<cyberanger> 2 to jackson tn, 2 more to memphis
<vychune> sounds right to me
<vychune> but besides that how is everyone doing?
<cyberanger> linuxman410: and morristown to knoxville I think is an hour and a half, plus knoxville to crossvile is about an hour
<cyberanger> that's a rough count, very close
<linuxman410> cyberanger i could never make the drive my condition would not let me be in car that long
<vychune> condition?
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yeah, I recall that, hence why I gave a rough idea for you
<vychune> gonna get off guys xchat is slowing me down too much
<vychune> o/
<linuxman410> cyberanger i tried jolicloud but those people are a joke especially their eula
<cyberanger> yeah, not really ideal
<linuxman410> cyberanger those people are a joke
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> vychune: Howdy
<vychune> how ya doing unit
 * Unit193 woke up too early
<vychune> YOU!?
<vychune> 5 oc sir
<Unit193> 6:30am
<Unit193> And I got to sleep at 5:am
<vychune> DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNn
<vychune> you win
<Unit193> :D
<vychune> *Here's your winner, ANNNNNNDD STILL _________ CHAMPION, This guy!!!!!!*
<electricus> pricew: I'm trying to make 40 min mp3 smaller. do you know a good way to do that?  they are 128kbs now
<Juzzy> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/nas/nas-howto/31485-build-your-own-fibre-channel-san-for-less-than-1000-part-1
<electricus> Juzzy: that's expensive isn't it?
<electricus> just use iscsi
<wrst> electricus: can you stand to decrease the bit rate?
<electricus> yes
<electricus> it's just a sermon
<wrst> electricus: thought about trying that?
<electricus> what program do you use to do that?
<wrst> i use audacity
<electricus> ok cool
<electricus> thanks
<wrst> import it, then export it and change the bit rate
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-18
<chris4585> its lovely how xchat will connect to freenode, but doesn't want to auto join channels
<chris4585> so yesterday i found out nvidia-current isn't currently working with the newest kernel *sob* the nouveau driver does though! and I can run gnome-shell whoo
<chris4585> tried installing nvidia-current and that removed everything lol
<chris4585> I accidentally did that twice..
<chris4585> the nouveau driver doesn't seem to support hdmi audio out, line-in works though :D
<chris4585> </rant>
<wrst> chris4585: this pretty good last time I tried noveau it was not good
<chris4585> well it randomly logged me out earlier while typing something... I don't know if that was the driver's fault or what.. but so far its doing good
<chris4585> but on fedora it seemed really good (I'm pretty sure what I was using)
<wrst> you running g3 on Ubuntu.?
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> 11.10?
<chris4585> yes
<chris4585> I'm using Linux RX881 3.0-1-generic-pae #2-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 15 22:20:19 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<wrst> cool
<wrst> cool
<chris4585> what are you up to wrst?
<wrst> chris4585: very little :)
<chris4585> sounds relaxing
<wrst> very nice chris4585, and you?
<chris4585> ah, just waiting to see what on my computer will break next lol
<wrst> ha ha chris4585 i'm running arch and its more stable than ubuntu 11.04 easily
<chris4585> yeah, I miss arch, but this install I wanna see how far I can take it..
<chris4585> the thing I find really funny is unity2d seems (mostly) usable but switching workspaces is awful
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<wrst> hello linuxman410
<linuxman410> hello wrst
<linuxman410> wrst can i interest you in a shuttle
<wrst> linuxman410: well don't really need it but...
<linuxman410> wrst but what
<wrst> but maybe what you got?
<linuxman410> hang on
<chris4585> shuttle?
<linuxman410> http://cgi.ebay.com/SHUTTLE-PC-XUBUNTU-11-04-/110703565439?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item19c6725a7f here it is
<wrst> i would probably get shot linuxman410 what type of laptop do you need
<linuxman410> wrst what do you have
<wrst> my old laptop think it needs a fan but really linuxman410 now that I think about it you don't need it
<linuxman410> wrst how does it run
<wrst> well it won't boot since the fan doesn't run but it got really hot linuxman410
<wrst> comes up with an error at POST
<linuxman410> wrst is that all you have
<linuxman410> wrst u still there
<wrst> yeah and it might be good but might not amd dual core 2GB of ram decent laptop ati video crummy card broadcom wireless, a pain in the rear
<wrst> linuxman410: there was a pretty decent laptop on woot.com this week
<linuxman410> wrst i am just trying to cheap out and get something used
<wrst> hmm i will keep my eyes open
<linuxman410> wrst was it processor fan that went out
<wrst> yes
<wrst> and the processor got pretty hot
<linuxman410> wrst have u tried to restart it since
<linuxman410> wrst u still here
<wrst> linuxman410: yeah just gives a warning about the fan and shuts down
<linuxman410> how much does processor fan cost
<wrst> i don't know i have been meaning to look into it but haven't had time to open it up
<cyberanger> linuxman410: hey
<linuxman410> cyberanger how are ya
<cyberanger> tired, won't be on long
<cyberanger> work was short, but the day itself was long
<linuxman410> cyberanger i know what u mean i had a busy day too
<cyberanger> linuxman410: nice shuttle
<linuxman410> cyberanger thanks
<linuxman410> cyberanger i have had all kinds of offers on 2g turned them all down
<cyberanger> too low, unrealisticlly low
<cyberanger> ?
<linuxman410> cyberanger they have been offering 20 bucks that is crazy
<wrst> cyberanger: I just checked out ubuntu-us-sc... kinda dead compared to here
<wrst> checked out for someone in SC
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yeah
<cyberanger> wrst: idk their size two years ago, think most I met in 09 were NC & GA based
<cyberanger> in Clemson
<cyberanger> that isn't too big a shock
<wrst> yeah not many there, but irc isn't hte only factor but interesting
<cyberanger> which is why I stated my trip to SELF in Clemson in 09
<wrst> ahh gotcha i'm slowly getting the geography cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> it seems everyone I met in there from SC ( a small list) wasn't into ubuntu
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm running a whole bunch of updates on 11.10
<cyberanger> granted, those confrences always seem to lack users of ubuntu
<wrst> they more hardcore?
<linuxman410> wrst no one is more hardcore than this team
<wrst> ha ha well I mean elitist maybe then linuxman410 :)
<cyberanger> wrst: alot of developers, community leaders
<wrst> ahh gotcha
<cyberanger> portions of members
<cyberanger> but ubuntu seems more users than idk, user geeks? tinkers? I can't find a word that sounds right
<cyberanger> but it gets at a linux learning curve
<vychune> http://www.blogtalkradio.com/corbinhoward/2011/06/18/2nd-show
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-19
<wrst> cyberanger: you around today?
<vychune> o/
<wrst> hello vychune
<vychune> hey
<vychune> whats good
<wrst> ohh not much, you vychune?
<vychune> angry birds
<wrst> ha ha gotta love you some angry birds playing them on the browser?
<vychune> yep
<vychune> wish i had rio
<cyberanger> wrst: barely
<jfenn2199> Evening all
<jfenn2199> Morning
<vychune> o/
<wrst> hey jfenn2199, vychune
<jfenn2199> How goes wrst?
<wrst> good how are you jfenn2199?
<jfenn2199> Doing alright went 3 days without a phone (charging port went out)
<vychune> whats good
<wrst> oh man, jfenn2199 that stinks
<jfenn2199> Yeah but now I have a newish (read refurbished) phone so it's ok (especially since I talked sprint into giving me an 80 dollar credit toward my deductible)
<wrst> cool jfenn2199, refurbished simply means tested
<jfenn2199> I know
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-10
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> all going well chris4585?
<chris4585> yes, yourself?
<wrst> yep doing well have monday on the downhill side of things so that is good
<chris4585> sorry wrst I got distracted by all the E3 videos
<chris4585> wrst, that is nice
<wrst> chris4585: I get distracted all the time I know that feeling :)
<chris4585> I'm just glad I'm off for most of the E3 events
<chris4585> sony's event is in a few hours
<cyberanger> chris4585: hope sony's wasn't as bad as xbox's was https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/343676122095026177/photo/1
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-11
<chris4585> cyberanger, same, I have pretty good faith in sony, so far they have looked like they know what they are marketing
<chris4585> a game console..
<chris4585> the sony conference starts in 20mins
<cyberanger> uhh, faith in the company that removed the other os feature, think I'll wait for valve
<cyberanger> steam box
<cyberanger> idk, just can't really believe either of them anymore
<wrst> cyberanger: isn't a steam box just going to be customized ubuntu?
<wrst> i'm sure some nice hardware
<cyberanger> or debian, or something
<cyberanger> not sure how far they're gonna tweak it either
<chris4585> cyberanger, that is ture, but sony couldn't hurt their image more than microsoft right now
<cyberanger> I can agree with that, however I don't think either have hit rock bottom yet
<chris4585> indeed
<chris4585> I mean, sony has always appealed to me, but I'm really shifting now to PC gaming
<chris4585> but I'm still really interested, mostly just for the game reveals
<Omnifrog> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130609/22400623385/nsa-whistleblower-ed-snowden-my-desk-i-could-wiretap-anyone-you-federal-judge-president-us.shtml
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-12
<Omnifrog> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1983ed8f88c8f26a7607794b315a9b398c9bb95f?pqs=1&authuser=0&hl=en
<wrst> wb Omnifrog
<wrst> and hello chris4585 :)
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> I just ordered my third ssd last night
<chris4585> this one is going to a friend though
<wrst> you are a believer in ssds chris4585? :)
<chris4585> well yeah, lol
<chris4585> before the only problem was I didn't have a job
<chris4585> now $100 isn't a thing
<wrst> that makes  a difference
<wrst> get married with kid then 100 bucks will be a thing again, just be warned
<Omnifrog> lol, yep
<wrst> Omnifrog: you know!
<Omnifrog> I have 3 kids
<wrst> oh me you know 3 times what I know Omnifrog
<wrst> just one here
<Omnifrog> yeah. fortunately only one left at home though
<wrst> that's enough
<wrst> we have a 2 year old
<wrst> she appears to be a high maintenance one at that :)
<Omnifrog> oh! she's still in the fun age stage
<wrst> she really is
<wrst> talks all the time and you never know what is coming next
<Omnifrog> my youngest is 13 and moody
<Unit193> First is supposed to be easiest, to convince you to have a couple more.
<Omnifrog> hehe
<wrst> Unit193: well that's not working
<Omnifrog> I dunno if I mentioned in here yet but my oldest son informed me that I'm gonna be a grandfrog in 8 months or so
<Unit193> Congrats?
<Omnifrog> well...
<Omnifrog> thanks!
<Omnifrog> heh
<Omnifrog> it's not a planned pregnancy :\
<Unit193> That was what the question mark was for. :/   But at least they're having it!
<wrst> Omnifrog: i'm sure it will still be good to be a grandfrog
<Omnifrog> yeah. they are both young and it's sort of a rebound relationship
<Omnifrog> she's 21 and they've been together for all of 4 months
<wrst> youth has a way of doing things some times, but many times it works out very very well also
<Juzzy> haha grats
<Juzzy> grampsgrog
<Juzzy> grampsfrog
<Omnifrog> :D
<Omnifrog> I tend to be of the "it's going to all be OK" camp in general
<chris4585> wrst, yeah, well I'm glad I still live with my parents
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-13
<wrst> chris4585: milk it as long as you can ;)
<wrst> Omnifrog: that is the vest camp to reside in
<wrst> or best too
<Omnifrog> what who?
<wrst> the "its going to all be OK" camp :)
 * wrst is typing confusingly tonight
<chris4585> lol
<Omnifrog> 72 year olds should not be given windows 8 under any circumstances
<wrst> oh no Omnifrog
<wrst> I think no one should be given windows 8 under any circumstances
<cyberanger> I think I should be given windows 8, after all, those free AOL frisbees are impossible to find now
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> i had thousands of those back in the day
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-14
<Omnifrog|laptop> crap, I guess I need to line up some music
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-16
<Omnifrog> MOOSIC TIEM!
<wrst> howdy DJOmnifrog
<DJOmnifrog> hi wrst
<wrst> have fun
<Omnifrog> I can do this!
<Unit193> Are you sure?
<Omnifrog> I'm sure of it
<Omnifrog> yes
<Omnifrog> sooner or later
<wrst> ha ha
<Omnifrog> I'm contemplating replacing the SSD in the desktop
<Omnifrog> http://www.behardware.com/articles/881-7/components-returns-rates-7.html
<Omnifrog> the one that died a while ago
<chris4585> I'm just glad I have a samsung ssd
<chris4585> actually three
<chris4585> they just work
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-06-10
<wrst> uh oh a netritious sighting :)
<netritious> hehe hey wrst :)
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<cyberanger> what's up?
<Unit193> Howdy, people.
<wrst> uh oh conversation... what is wrong with this place?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-06-11
<netritious> hey cyberanger
<netritious> same old, same old
<netritious> hey Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy.
<cyberanger> netritious: ever considered going cash only
<cyberanger> ?
<wrst> hashbrowns: hello and one of my favorite breakfast foods
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-06-12
<netritious_> cyberanger: what a strange question...how do you know I am not cash only now? :D
<netritious_> good morning wrst
<wrst> hey hey netritious came back!
<wrst> morning
<netritious> I always come back lol
<netritious> how has life been treating you wrst?
<wrst> but netritious you usually don't come back quickly :) but all is going well how about with you and yours?
<netritious> well, "quickly" is subjective ^_^
<wrst> ha ha I suppose it is :)
<netritious> bought wife new car yesterday...she's loving it. starting new biz which opens July 1. Playing drums in a band for a charity show Sat. life is good enough. ;)
<wrst> awesome
<wrst> cool beans
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-06-13
<netritious> so trusty....what do you all think?
<wrst> nothing exciting, but works well
<wrst> and I suppose that is exactly what a LTS should be?
<netritious> yeah it works. played Gweled :)
<wrst> can't say I really care for it, just not a unity fan
<netritious> I noticed that ubuntu-tennessee.org is back up
<wrst> cool :)
<netritious> me neither...directly after installation I installed gnome
<wrst> yeah and their gnome, is well... not the best gnome I really like unadluterated gnome
<wrst> or that's my opinon I should say
<netritious> it works...gnome I mean
<wrst> yeah it does they modify the look some that I'm not fond of manly just the icons
<wrst> also gnome works better with systemd I suppose they have made it work with upstart for things like the clock and a few others
<wrst> wb netritious
<netritious> ty wrst
<netritious> so weird stuff with lxc sometimes, at least on precise.
<netritious> created a container with trusty amd64, deleted it, tried to create another one and ... nothing.
<netritious> I couldn't figure out what to kill/unlock to fix it so just rebooted.
<netritious> seems to be a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1193594
<netritious> had to kill the lxc-create process and sudo rm -rf /var/lock/subsys/lxc
<netritious> sweet I can create containers again without rebooting \m/,
<netritious> Unit193 have you tried lxc containers yet?
<Unit193> No, I haven't yet.  Went ahead and used other means to break the system.
<netritious> oh no...what did you do and how did you fix it?
<Unit193> Well, tried to break it that is.  Just changed/updated more core applications than I normally do.  Using systemd 213 and connman for networking (depending on the computer.)
<netritious> cool
<Unit193> But yes, still need to try out lxc on the computer without systemd.
<netritious> what's up with systemd...almost sounds like you're using it like a dirty word lol
 * netritious doesn't know much at all about systemd
<netritious> I think I read that on ubuntu it's a replacement for upstart? and that quite a few distros are moving to systemd?
<Unit193> Well it is. :D  Mainly, I didn't merge in the changes for lxc containers since I didn't use them.
<netritious> oic
<Unit193> Yeah, a few are, Debian is going there and as such in the development branch (utopic) of Ubuntu, you can install and use systemd 204.
<Unit193> At least I think they won't work, now I want to try it even more.
<netritious> lxc is neat and worth a look. wouldn't use it for web facing servers, but it works.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-06-08
<Unit193> wrst: Hello!
<wrst> hola Unit193, how are you doing?
<Unit193> Slightly wet (humid) and likely dehydrated.
<wrst> been storming here, and get some water
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-14
<percival__> hello! does anyone know what to do when terminal keeps aborting installs at the Y/n reply
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-15
<Omnifrog> this place is still alive!
<Omnifrog> and yet so dead
<Omnifrog> TN Fail
<Omnifrog> common Tennessee, you are better than this
<Omnifrog> even http://www.chattlab.org/ went under
<Omnifrog> dont bother hitting the link
<Omnifrog> it's ead
<Omnifrog> dead
 * [Ubik] sees it's going to be a nice, quiet day in the office.
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: that's always a good thing
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-17
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: yeah... and now I was just on the radio about 15 minutes ago, hah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-18
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: Duck Race?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-19
<cyberanger> So, I know this is crazy to ask, but how's the loco?
<wrst> Oh I see what you did there cyberanger , loco, crazy...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-12
<cyberanger> I'm used to working whenever. Last time I enjoyed weekends for weekends sake I was 11
<cyberanger> After that was boarding school and I just did what I was told & freetime was finding ways to get into trouble with a computer.
<cyberanger> minasota ^ sorry, fell asleep fast this am
<minasota> It's cool cyberanger, totally understand
<minasota> btw, any weeeeeechat users here?
<cyberanger> minasota that's what I tend to favor
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-13
<cyberanger> It just got an update too that's got a UI tweak
<minasota> I wish there were a way to isolate weechat.look.prefix_same_nick to one buffer.
<minasota> I checked in #weechat and it's not possible, global setting
<minasota> I keep ##news going and turned the time stamps off but wanted to remove the newsly bot nick as well
<minasota> It's possible to replace it with any string, but it will apply globally, not good
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-14
<cyberanger> I think they could add that ability in the future. Just a matter of rewriting a few sections if I understand correctly
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-15
<cyberanger> So, a RasbPi powered alarm system, good or bad idea?
<superfly> cyberanger: more than can go wrong than a traditional "featureless" basic electronic one
<cyberanger> True, but traditional needs approval for the installation
<cyberanger> This I could do with a temporary setup
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-06-17
<Omnifrog> well this is pissing me off
<Omnifrog> finally got Mint installed on an old 2009 ASUS Eee PC netbook and it gives me "invalid password" on first login. reinstall and the same thing happens
<Omnifrog> reboot
<Omnifrog> rediculous solution ...
<Omnifrog> reboot twice. ctrl-alt-F1, login, $ startx,
<Omnifrog> wtf Mint? clean up your install shit
<Omnifrog> huh
<Omnifrog> subsequent reboots still require that process
<wrst> never been a fan of mint. just hasn't ever been my thing
<Unit193> I like mint tea.
<Omnifrog> yeah, screw mint. I'ma go with xubuntu for this project
<Unit193> I'm a bit biased towards that one, but great choice!
<Unit193> Also sounds like the login screen had the wrong keyboard layout or locale.
<Omnifrog> it's what I use on my boxen
<Omnifrog> I dunno, the login screen worked fine once X was running
